# Looking for Elaine S. Help Required Please.



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

I contacted your site and Bob Sheth suggested I join this forum and post my query on here.

Please can you help me in any way? I really am stumped! We have a friend in Correos Alicanti - who has lived in Spain for many years. Her husband was our best man at our wedding - his name was Mick. Unfortunately, during a house move I lost my address book - which contained Mick & Elaines new address in Alicante. Every Christmas they send us a Christmas card and each year I hope they will out a sticker on the card or envelope with their address on - so that I may reciprocate - but sadly this hasn't happened. Last year the annual card arrived - but was only signed by Elaine & her dog. No mention of our best man. I have tried several sources in the UK - to try & locate her, but to no avail. Yesterday, we again received the Christmas card, with a note telling us that her husband had passed away in 2008 & she wasn't sure if she had mentioned this fact. In the little note, she obviously sounded so sad & lonely - but again no address - where we could contact her. I would so like to send her our condolences and messages of support - but I am now at a loss how to find a 'missing' person in Spain. Has any of you forum readers any idea's or helpful advice, I would appreciate any help your forum could give.
Many Thanks -


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Brooklyn said:


> I contacted your site and Bob Sheth suggested I join this forum and post my query on here.
> 
> Please can you help me in any way? I really am stumped! We have a friend in Correos Alicanti - who has lived in Spain for many years. Her husband was our best man at our wedding - his name was Mick. Unfortunately, during a house move I lost my address book - which contained Mick & Elaines new address in Alicante. Every Christmas they send us a Christmas card and each year I hope they will out a sticker on the card or envelope with their address on - so that I may reciprocate - but sadly this hasn't happened. Last year the annual card arrived - but was only signed by Elaine & her dog. No mention of our best man. I have tried several sources in the UK - to try & locate her, but to no avail. Yesterday, we again received the Christmas card, with a note telling us that her husband had passed away in 2008 & she wasn't sure if she had mentioned this fact. In the little note, she obviously sounded so sad & lonely - but again no address - where we could contact her. I would so like to send her our condolences and messages of support - but I am now at a loss how to find a 'missing' person in Spain. Has any of you forum readers any idea's or helpful advice, I would appreciate any help your forum could give.
> Many Thanks -


I do hope you get some joy from the forum, we have a few regulars from that area and of course a fair few who simply browse and may know.

Have you tried facebook??? If they have children, they may be on there and you could contact them?

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Brooklyn said:


> I contacted your site and Bob Sheth suggested I join this forum and post my query on here.
> 
> Please can you help me in any way? I really am stumped! We have a friend in Correos Alicanti - who has lived in Spain for many years. Her husband was our best man at our wedding - his name was Mick. Unfortunately, during a house move I lost my address book - which contained Mick & Elaines new address in Alicante. Every Christmas they send us a Christmas card and each year I hope they will out a sticker on the card or envelope with their address on - so that I may reciprocate - but sadly this hasn't happened. Last year the annual card arrived - but was only signed by Elaine & her dog. No mention of our best man. I have tried several sources in the UK - to try & locate her, but to no avail. Yesterday, we again received the Christmas card, with a note telling us that her husband had passed away in 2008 & she wasn't sure if she had mentioned this fact. In the little note, she obviously sounded so sad & lonely - but again no address - where we could contact her. I would so like to send her our condolences and messages of support - but I am now at a loss how to find a 'missing' person in Spain. Has any of you forum readers any idea's or helpful advice, I would appreciate any help your forum could give.
> Many Thanks -


Hiya ... I presume you mean Alicante? The word Correos I'm guessing you have taken off the stamp ... it means Post Office.

PM me their full names and I will see if a local guy I know down there knows where to look.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

jojo said:


> I do hope you get some joy from the forum, we have a few regulars from that area and of course a fair few who simply browse and may know.
> 
> Have you tried facebook??? If they have children, they may be on there and you could contact them?
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks for your early reply Jo. I was hoping that some ex-pats used this forum to browse. Unfortunately, they didn't have Children - both were nuts on Dogs hence her signing all cards with her current dogs name. That was another avenue - who's cord I was hoping to strike here- "Dog Lovers"- . I know they tend to stick together, and this just might ring a bell.
Again, thanks for the speedy reply - I'm keeping my fingers crossed here.
Seasons greetings to all you lucky peeps in the warmer climate - It's a bit sunny, windy & very cold here on the South Coast. Brrrr.
Kind regards Lyn


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Brooklyn said:


> Thanks for your early reply Jo. I was hoping that some ex-pats used this forum to browse. Unfortunately, they didn't have Children - both were nuts on Dogs hence her signing all cards with her current dogs name. That was another avenue - who's cord I was hoping to strike here- "Dog Lovers"- . I know they tend to stick together, and this just might ring a bell.
> Again, thanks for the speedy reply - I'm keeping my fingers crossed here.
> Seasons greetings to all you lucky peeps in the warmer climate - It's a bit sunny, windy & very cold here on the South Coast. Brrrr.
> Kind regards Lyn


I hope you find out something. Stravinski, who has also posted, lives down that way and may be able to help you - he's one of people who know everything!!

I come from Sussex (Worthing) and still have a house there that my husband stays in when he's at work - he commutes and he says its bl**dy freezing there this morning. Its not that warm here in Spain right now, altho its sunny and nowhere near as bad as the UK!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

*Looking for Elaine S.*



Stravinsky said:


> Hiya ... I presume you mean Alicante? The word Correos I'm guessing you have taken off the stamp ... it means Post Office.
> 
> PM me their full names and I will see if a local guy I know down there knows where to look.


Again, I appreciate you guy's getting back to me so quickly. 
What a daft cow I am - but it's funny as I typed "Correos" I had a feeling it might be to do with the P.O. "you learn something everyday'! Much more of these e-mails and you'll have me speaking like a native & playing with my castanets, in no time!

Their surname is Saunders - Mick was very sporty and used to play Tennis a lot in England - perhaps he belonged to an Alicante club? Or golf maybe -Still grasping at straws here!
I do hope your guy from that region - just may know how to help - I imagine, many Brits stick together overthere. 

Thanks again - hope to hear from somebody soon - hoping the above info rings a bell with someone.
Kind regards
Lyn


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

jojo said:


> I hope you find out something. Stravinski, who has also posted, lives down that way and may be able to help you - he's one of people who know everything!!
> 
> I come from Sussex (Worthing) and still have a house there that my husband stays in when he's at work - he commutes and he says its bl**dy freezing there this morning. Its not that warm here in Spain right now, altho its sunny and nowhere near as bad as the UK!
> 
> Jo xxx


Well ****** my boots - it's a small world 'aint it? - Worthing is just a hop skip & a jump away from where I am! (The posh village ajoining Worthing - beginning with F). Lovely coffin- dodgers paradise - most are dead but just won't lie down! But I do love it here - very peaceful & unlike the rest of the UK - it does feel very safe!

I do hope your violin playing pal - 'him who knows it all' - (And is teaching me Spanish) will be able to do a bit of ferreting & point me in the right direction. 

Joking apart, I just keep thinking how sad it must be to lose your partner after so many years and no age really - he must have been 63-or 64!

Regards again - Lyn


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Brooklyn said:


> Well ****** my boots - it's a small world 'aint it? - Worthing is just a hop skip & a jump away from where I am! (The posh village ajoining Worthing - beginning with F). Lovely coffin- dodgers paradise - most are dead but just won't lie down! But I do love it here - very peaceful & unlike the rest of the UK - it does feel very safe!
> 
> I do hope your violin playing pal - 'him who knows it all' - (And is teaching me Spanish) will be able to do a bit of ferreting & point me in the right direction.
> 
> ...


Aha, my in laws are um.... buried in The "F" Village, (they didnt manage to dodge the coffins lol) a lovely place, I have a few friends who live there, in fact you probably knew the infamous Dr Cameron, he and his wife were very good friends of mine!!!!! Our house is actually in High Salvington, well on the A27 near the old Swandean Hospital, so yes I know the area well !!!! 



Small world indeed!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Hiya ... I presume you mean Alicante? The word Correos I'm guessing you have taken off the stamp ... it means Post Office.
> 
> PM me their full names and I will see if a local guy I know down there knows where to look.


 I was just about to write the same. If you have the name of the town or area where they were living you could get in touch with the town hall to see if she/ they are registered, which they should have been. The town hall is the _*ayuntamiento*_, another Spanish word. You'll be well on your way to a pair of castanets with that one under your belt!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I was just about to write the same. If you have the name of the town or area where they were living you could get in touch with the town hall to see if she/ they are registered, which they should have been. The town hall is the _*ayuntamiento*_, another Spanish word. You'll be well on your way to a pair of castanets with that one under your belt!!


Muchas gracias - (Learnt that on several holiday's in Majorca - along with bar etiquette  But haven't a clue where they lived apart from Alicanti - My other half seemed to think it began with an F. But he is very unreliable - so am not going down that route.

But thanks all the same for your suggestion.

I feel like Miss Marple....


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm grasping at straws here - Her dogs name is Buster!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Theres a chap who occasionally comes on here who, maybe able to help. He's fairly busy with "whatever" he does at the mo, but I think he's aware of your plight and if he does unearth anything he'll let you know. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

Indeed Jo - High Salvington is not far from here as the crow flies.

I must admit not to having heard about the "Famous - or infamous Dr" I myself am not one to gossip - but do tell!!!!!

It's warmed up a bit overhere - but the bit of blue sky has gone & everything has turned grey. It's so dark & dismal - makes you feel fed up!

Keep up the good work.

Lyn x


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

Good O... I'll leave you all in peace. BTW we all hailed originally from Croydon - before it went to the dogs!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There is a local newspaper printed in English that often has "looking for" in its letters page, perhaps try a letter there.
Good Luck in your search

Maiden x


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> There is a local newspaper printed in English that often has "looking for" in its letters page, perhaps try a letter there.
> Good Luck in your search
> 
> Maiden x


Its the Costa Blanca News


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I do hope you will find the person you are looking for - good luck.
Spare a thought though for those with the entirely opposite wish - not to be found!!!
While we were living in the CR we had on average one set of UK visitors a month. We have not widely distributed our Spanish whereabouts as the CDS is a more attractive destination than Prague. Already people I haven't been in touch with for years have surfaced with insinuating remarks.
I'm all for advertising in newspapers iand instigating 'searches' in cases such as that described here but I would personally decapitate with a rusty breadknife anyone who without my permission divulged my whereabouts to some people I can think of....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Just a thought whilst under the shower.....if anyone is approached for information about a person, it would be only sensible and courteous to ask the person being sought whether they wished to be found by the person looking.
I am sure that the person being sought by the OP would be delighted to learn that such efforts were being made to get in touch with her again.
But others, as I said in my previous post, might get the rusty breadsknife treatment if they acted without asking permission first.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Its the Costa Blanca News


Thanks ya all - for your replies. I must admit 'Maidens' post had me wondering what the name of the"El News of the World" could be, and then sensible Stravinsky came up with the answer. (Not only a good Spanish teacher - but a good source of commonsense info!) I'll take a peek.
Many thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Just a thought whilst under the shower.....if anyone is approached for information about a person, it would be only sensible and courteous to ask the person being sought whether they wished to be found by the person looking.
> I am sure that the person being sought by the OP would be delighted to learn that such efforts were being made to get in touch with her again.
> But others, as I said in my previous post, might get the rusty breadsknife treatment if they acted without asking permission first.


I must admit when reading your posts - you made me smile! And to be honest I did wonder about putting info. up on here - there are some very odd people about! But she really did sound so sad on the card she sent, I thought I would give it a try. 
No fear of us 'landing' on her for a freebie holiday - although I appreciate your sentiments - when we moved to the South Coast it's surprising how many visitors & long lost relatives decided to turn up. They had been living in Spain for about 6 years before I lost their new address - and we both kept in contact, but for about a further 6 years they never failed to send cards. To be honest, I think not getting a reply, I would have given up!
Just curious - Why is your bread knife rusty? If I were you, I'd stop taking it into the shower -visions of Anthony Perkins in Psyco come to mind! Whoooha - now I've scared myself.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Brooklyn said:


> I must admit when reading your posts - you made me smile! And to be honest I did wonder about putting info. up on here - there are some very odd people about! But she really did sound so sad on the card she sent, I thought I would give it a try.
> No fear of us 'landing' on her for a freebie holiday - although I appreciate your sentiments - when we moved to the South Coast it's surprising how many visitors & long lost relatives decided to turn up. They had been living in Spain for about 6 years before I lost their new address - and we both kept in contact, but for about a further 6 years they never failed to send cards. To be honest, I think not getting a reply, I would have given up!
> Just curious - Why is your bread knife rusty? If I were you, I'd stop taking it into the shower -visions of Anthony Perkins in Psyco come to mind! Whoooha - now I've scared myself.


I think that she will not only be delighted to hear from you but also that you have made such efforts to find her. If someone I had known and liked put that much effort into getting in touch,I'd be really pleased. (Somehow I do not foresee this happening...0
We've been here one year exactly and in that time we've had three sets of visitors and seven visits from family. The visitors were most welcome and family have their own house five minutes from here so we tend to meet up for dinner, which is really nice.
The breadknife: to be honest, I'd have a job finding it and if I ever do it's sure to be rusty! Since coming here we eat sliced bread for toast and baguettes or similar for lunch etc. 
Yes, that 'Psycho' shower scene is really scary...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Contact says its difficult to trace people by official means, so suggests as said before the Costa Blanca News, or even THIS


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Contact says its difficult to trace people by official means, so suggests as said before the Costa Blanca News, or even THIS


Thank you so much for all the trouble you are going to. I visited the above site - typed a message - pressed send and the next message came up saying I was timed out - so don't really know if went through.

To be honest, I have an incurable disease - not life threatening yet! (T.G.) And not said for sympathy - just stating a fact. But I do get so very, very tired. I did spend a bit of time at the week-end following 'rainbows' on the Friends Reunited site, but no luck. I did think of e-mailing his old employer - but then again, people don't like giving information out - but more in the hope someone would contact her & let her know I no longer have her address. I hate the thought of her thinking we are two heartless b'stards ignoring her card. It's hearbreaking knowing how sad she sounded and just not in my nature not to reply.

If I don't hear back from the above site within a couple of days, I'll certainly give it another try. Thanks all of you for trying to help.
Kind regards Lyn


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Brooklyn said:


> Thank you so much for all the trouble you are going to. I visited the above site - typed a message - pressed send and the next message came up saying I was timed out - so don't really know if went through.
> 
> To be honest, I have an incurable disease - not life threatening yet! (T.G.) And not said for sympathy - just stating a fact. But I do get so very, very tired. I did spend a bit of time at the week-end following 'rainbows' on the Friends Reunited site, but no luck. I did think of e-mailing his old employer - but then again, people don't like giving information out - but more in the hope someone would contact her & let her know I no longer have her address. I hate the thought of her thinking we are two heartless b'stards ignoring her card. It's hearbreaking knowing how sad she sounded and just not in my nature not to reply.
> 
> ...


Why not just ask her former employer to copntact her and tell her you are keen to get in touch? That way, no private information will be passed directly to a third party.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

Afraid I don't know where she worked in GB - And the last employer my Hubby remembers his best man working at - although quite a large firm at the time, it now seems to have gone AWOL - like so many British Companies! Before they left the UK, I only knew him as self-employed!
Cheers all the same.


----------



## ars338 (Apr 20, 2009)

Sent you a PM, hope it helps


----------

